# Hi all, Irish family of five moving to auckland



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

I am looking for any information on best family areas to get a house,
Was thinking north shore but open minded, near primary schools beach and shops, partner will be working in Henderson but willing to travel so we have the nice open plan home were after,
We are moving in march this year,
Whats are average prices for rent in different areas and average cost of shopping I no its different for every family what they buy but on average would be a great start, 
Thanks all any information would be appreciated.😎😎


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

The Henderson area is one of the more affordable ones in greater Auckland. Beaches are within 20 minutes and the houses tend to be good sized. Henderson itself is a bit naff around the big mall, but the environs have lots of nice areas. 

Check out trademe.co.nz and click the Property button. From there you can select rentals, Auckland, Waitakere City and then whichever suburb you wish. 

Rents for a 3 bedroom house can range between $400 and $800 a week (not month, week). Groceries are probably more expensive than you're used to, but if you stick to food in season you save a lot. Great climate for growing fruit and veg as well--and if you're lucky your house will have a lemon or orange tree (tons of free winter fruit).


----------



## robanne12003 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Michelle Louise,

We are family of 4. Husband going to NZ in June and me and kids in Dec. Wishing you all the best with your adventure. I am sure you must be on a high..Would love to hear how you get on

Regards,

Ann


----------

